# Poll: Should Turkey remain a NATO member ?



## flamer84

I'd like votes only from posters who are citizens of a NATO member country,including,better said especially,Turkish posters.Thanks


----------



## CrimsonFury

Too early to give my vote. Will see if Gulen is extradited and how much longer the EU keeps whining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## touela

1. Given Turkeys' location, it's an essential ally for NATO. Without Turkeys bases where would NATO launch aerial attacks on Syria ? 
2. Turkeys armed forces are among the biggest in NATO
3. Without NATO Turkey might apply a more friendly attitude towards Russia, and the Black Sea is then entirely in her control.
4. NATO (USA) have dozens of lehtal weapons on turkish ground today (probably pointing towards Iran and other strategical targets), protecting Israel.
4. In my view, the real question is, can NATO do without Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## yolo2016

IMO they should be thrown out. They've gone full islamist. Ataturk is rolling over in his grave over the islamist bend, dictatorship, shutting down of free press, jailing opposition, the corruption Erdogan is getting away with.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Well, NATO can kick Turkey anytime they want. But, is it affordable?


----------



## That Guy

Yes. The people voting no have very little clue as to how important NATO is to Turkey's security.



OrdinaryGenius said:


> Well, NATO can kick Turkey anytime they want. But, is it affordable?


It isn't. Turkey gave NATO a bit of legitimacy, whenever NATO forces have gone into Muslim nations, if Turkey leaves or is kicked out, NATO will be seen as a purely "white man's" club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Turkey is the second biggest military in NATO after the U.S, combined with its strategic position and military growth in the coming years NATO cant lose it

You cant expect the lesser countries on NATO to pick up so much slack, I mean how the hell can Romania replace Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Steve781

I would have said no a few months ago but it looks like after the Russia/Israel rapproachment they might now be breaking their links with Hamas and Al Nusra


----------



## yolo2016

That Guy said:


> if Turkey leaves or is kicked out, NATO will be seen as a purely "white man's" club.



Just rubbish. We have plenty of diversity in NATO countries. We allow more foreigners, minorities into our countries and give them more rights than your group of countries would afford us. Most of your islamic countries you won't give us equal rights like muslim citizens, let alone give citizenship. 

Trust me, NATO is not concerned with affirmative action.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

touela said:


> 4. In my view, the real question is, can NATO do without Turkey?


Agreed 100%. I voted Yes. For the following reasons.

1. Turkey effectively has Russia by it *balls*. No Turkey and Russia goes rampant. Bad, real bad news for Eastern Europe. Time for big bear hug?
2. Turkey effectively* protects* Israel. Leaving NATO might push it more toward Islamism. Bad news for Israel. Don't forget not long ago Palestine was a Ottoman governorate.
3. You want to f*ck around in Middle East? Regime change? Turkey is perfect location for kicking the crap out of Middle Easterner's (read A-rab).
5. Turkey provides great place set up NATO military bases. Think, warm climate, fantastic beaches, great culture, great food. A soldiers paradise. Beats being posted in Norway, Finland or Poland.
6. Finally if shit hits tha fan. Who you want around? Yes, a Turk with a gun. We all know Turks can fight, damn good fighters. Sort of reassuring to have them in NATO than some other class 1 wussies, not naming names of course.

US would ditch half of other members to keep Turkey in. And finally do you really want them out of NATO? Leave them out they might again decide to resurrect the "Empire" and then you will have something to worry about. Ask Eastern Europe again !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

That Guy said:


> Yes. The people voting no have very little clue as to how important NATO is to Turkey's security.
> 
> 
> It isn't. Turkey gave NATO a bit of legitimacy, whenever NATO forces have gone into Muslim nations, if Turkey leaves or is kicked out, NATO will be seen as a purely "white man's" club.




No doubt,Turkey is very important to NATO but can NATO tolerate this behaviour anymore?.NATO stands for something,democracy,human rights .How can they "lecture" Russia when a NATO member is in the middle of a stalinist purge ? There are all kind of nuances but Turkey doesn't get it....they keep screaming "we do what we want!"...yes,you're independent,we know,but you walk around with a NATO badge.Now,in the Cold War,this was tolerated but times have changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

yolo2016 said:


> Just rubbish. We have plenty of diversity in NATO countries. We allow more foreigners, minorities into our countries and give them more rights than your group of countries would afford us. Most of your islamic countries you won't give us equal rights like muslim citizens, let alone give citizenship.
> 
> Trust me, NATO is not concerned with affirmative action.


You can call it rubbish, but that is the general perception. In fact, when NATO officially went into Afghanistan, Turkey was put center stage, in order to win hearts and minds. This is a fact, one that you cannot simply ignore.

As for this "we" vs "you" argument, now THAT is rubbish. First of all, I live in Canada, I've been here for most of my life, so your attempt at separating "us" from "them" is poor at best.

You're talking out of your ***, by appealing to pure emotion, instead of presenting factual points.

You'd be surprised how much ethnic relations play a part in international defense organizations and geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Well, NATO can kick Turkey anytime they want. But, is it affordable?




IMHO opinion ,NATO doesn't want that,but the sultan is playing a dangerous hand right now.



Kaptaan said:


> 1. Turkey effectively has Russia by it *balls*. No Turkey and Russia goes rampant. Bad, real bad news for Eastern Europe. Time for big bear hug?



No.Life for Eastern Europe goes just the same.Turkey isn't,and never was a guarantor of security in here.



flamer84 said:


> Jesus,what a narrow minded view.I now want Erdogan to continue this so I can laugh in your faces about your "independence".
> 
> Your economical success is owed to trade deals,capital infusion and tech transfer from the Western world,a club with his own rules that you choose to be part off.How can NATO talk about democracy and human rights when it has this Turkey as a member ? It's like being part of a gentlemen club and come wearing shorts when everyone is in a suit and tie.
> 
> As for that new Turkey-Iran-Russia axis,i'm laughing my way to the bank.Iran can't wait anymore to start doing business with the EU while Russia will accept you,for NOW,in its mind,Russia only sits as equals with the big boys-China,EU(more exactly France/Germany),US,not Turkey.Russia is interested in EU sanctions lifted and a more sympathetic US to its regional concerns.After Turkxist they will get that and resume their trade .Will they care about Turkey ? No.Will they remember the fighter incident ? Yes.More than that ,a strong Turkey is the last thing Russia wants as it can interfere with their Central Asian sphere of influence in all those "Stans".They'll tear you to pieces while your economy/army is decaying under Western sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Kaptaan said:


> Agreed 100%. I voted Yes. For the following reasons.
> 
> US would ditch half of other members to keep Turkey in.



That's for sure. That Black Sea entrance is pure gold. Plus we'll keep the Scandavians happy too so we can keep an eye on Russia's other Western fleet. On the East we have Alaska to watch them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

yolo2016 said:


> J We allow more foreigners, minorities into our countries and give them more rights than your group of countries would afford us. Most of your islamic countries you won't give us equal rights like muslim citizens, let alone give citizenship.


Please stop killing black Americans . America has destroyed many countries with their illegal invasion and war adventure so its quite funny when american talk about caring the lives of innocent non american .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yolo2016

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Please stop killing black Americans . America has destroyed many countries with their illegal invasion and war adventure so its quite funny when american talk about caring the lives of innocent non american .



It is kind rich for a pakistani to lecture others on killing and destroying other countries.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

flamer84 said:


> No.Life for Eastern Europe goes just the same


Well, life always goes on. It even went on when the big bear had all of Eastern Europe in it's warm clasp.



flamer84 said:


> Turkey isn't,and never was a guarantor of security in here.


Turkey never was and I never said she was. The only and I mean the only guarnator around these parts and few other parts is America. And as @Hamartia Antidote just confirmed Turkey is major *lynchpin* in the US defence architecture that delivers the guaranty to fair few countries including Romania.

In short Turkey will remain in NATO, cries, shouts, outbursts, few dodgy coups, bit of dilly and dallying with the "72 virgin brigade" notwithstanding.



yolo2016 said:


> It is kind rich for a pakistani to lecture others on killing and destroying other countries.


Forgive him. He just scored "own goal". You could have been sportsman like and not dig it, in him.


----------



## flamer84

Kaptaan said:


> Well, life always goes on. It even went on when the big bear had all of Eastern Europe in it's warm clasp.
> 
> Turkey never was and I never said she was. The only and I mean the only guarnator around these parts and few other parts is America. And as @Hamartia Antidote just confirmed Turkey is major *lynchpin* in the US defence architecture that delivers the guaranty to fair few countries including Romania.
> 
> In short Turkey will remain in NATO, cries, shouts, outbursts, few dodgy coups, bit of dilly and dallying with the "72 virgin brigade" notwithstanding.
> 
> 
> Forgive him. He just scored "own goal". You could have been sportsman like and not dig it, in him.




Erdo has other plans...watch the news.


----------



## waz

I voted yes. Let's see what happens.


----------



## -SINAN-

Turkey faced the most dangerous event in it's entire history. We just avoided a regime change, which would turn Turkey into an Islamic Republic......and in the face of this grave news, some rants about human rights, etc....

We will save our republic from the hands of the Gülenit scum.....if you don't like what you see, look at the other way. As no one in Turkey will care about your rants.

We won't be getting out of NATO anytime soon....but we should respond to US in some way....as they are the supporter of Fethullah Gülen, which resides in US.

I hope we drop some accidental bombs on US soldiers in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## damm1t

yolo2016 said:


> They've gone full islamist. Ataturk is rolling over in his grave over the islamist bend, dictatorship, shutting down of free press, jailing opposition, the corruption Erdogan is getting away with.



I nominate you for " The most BS in a single post "  , no surpire since most of the westerners eat what media serves with no self-,judge.



Sinan said:


> hope we drop some accidental bombs on US soldiers in Syria.



Well, I wouldn't drop tears for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yolo2016

That Guy said:


> You can call it rubbish, but that is the general perception. In fact, when NATO officially went into Afghanistan, Turkey was put center stage, in order to win hearts and minds. This is a fact, one that you cannot simply ignore.
> 
> As for this "we" vs "you" argument, now THAT is rubbish. First of all, I live in Canada, I've been here for most of my life, so your attempt at separating "us" from "them" is poor at best.
> 
> You're talking out of your ***, by appealing to pure emotion, instead of presenting factual points.
> 
> You'd be surprised how much ethnic relations play a part in international defense organizations and geopolitics.


Turkey was put center stage when we went to afghanistan? How many turkish fighters were on the front line?and you say I'm speaking through my a.s.s.


----------



## T-123456

yolo2016 said:


> IMO they should be thrown out. They've gone full islamist. Ataturk is rolling over in his grave over the islamist bend, dictatorship, shutting down of free press, jailing opposition, the corruption Erdogan is getting away with.


You should calm down and hope that the rumours of the US being behind this coup attempt are not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yolo2016

T-123456 said:


> You should calm down and hope that the rumours of the US being behind this coup attempt are not true.



We don't pay heed to conspiracies from the islamists. But if it helps you to get your rocks off, you are welcome to it.


----------



## T-123456

yolo2016 said:


> We don't pay heed to conspiracies from the islamists. But if it helps you to get your rocks off, you are welcome to it.


These rumours are not coming from Islamists.


----------



## yolo2016

T-123456 said:


> These rumours are not coming from Islamists.



Erdogan and his supporters are islamists and he and his merry band have come up with this theory. Please allow me to assure you, we don't give a second thought about Turkey outside of using its base to go after ISIS. Silly little rumors notwithstanding.


----------



## American Pakistani

NATO might survive but will not be as reckoned force as it is. NATO simply cannot afford to loose a country like Turkiye.


----------



## T-123456

yolo2016 said:


> we don't give a second thought about Turkey outside of using its base to go after ISIS


I must admit,you are funny but maybe you should do some research before making such a statement.


----------



## yolo2016

T-123456 said:


> I must admit,you are funny but maybe you should do some research before making such a statement.


Do some more research- is that your claim to to your rumors and silly little conspiracies? " phantom research" and ameriki satan is coming after turkie


----------



## anatolia

yolo2016 said:


> Erdogan and his supporters are islamists and he and his merry band have come up with this theory. Please allow me to assure you, we don't give a second thought about Turkey outside of using its base to go after ISIS. Silly little rumors notwithstanding.


Erdogan is more capitalist than Trump.



yolo2016 said:


> Erdogan and his supporters are islamists and he and his merry band have come up with this theory. Please allow me to assure you, we don't give a second thought about Turkey outside of using its base to go after ISIS. Silly little rumors notwithstanding.


this is not your fault..media is managing you wrong in usa..you have no clue about turkey ..probably you never meet a turkish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

yolo2016 said:


> Do some more research- is that your claim to to your rumors and silly little conspiracies? " phantom research" and ameriki satan is coming after turkie


We dont say ''ameriki'',what are you an Indian or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yolo2016

T-123456 said:


> We dont say ''ameriki'',what are you an Indian or something?


Now disowning your arab brothers


----------



## That Guy

yolo2016 said:


> Turkey was put center stage when we went to afghanistan? How many turkish fighters were on the front line?and you say I'm speaking through my a.s.s.


It's not the numbers, it is the sentiment. So yeah, you are talking out of your ***.


----------



## yolo2016

anatolia said:


> Erdogan is more capitalist than Trump.
> 
> 
> this is not your fault..media is managing you wrong in usa..you have no clue about turkey ..probably you never meet a turkish


It's your media,your judiciary, and your opposition that informed us. Before they were shutdown and or jailed.



That Guy said:


> It's not the numbers, it is the sentiment. So yeah, you are talking out of your ***.



Sentiment- what? I presume you have some proof behind this, yeah? Anywhere this was stated by U.S sources as the plan.


----------



## matmat26

American military success in Iraq and Syria.

Just tell it. Now your objective is.

You have soldiers in the field. And very close to us. 

And Turkey will not be able use for this area of activity.

Mediterranean'll see more Chinese and Russian ships.

This is the future.

NATO? NATO has nothing in the Middle East without Turkey.

In the Baltic Sea, you can protect each other.

Game over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@yolo2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yolo2016

asena_great said:


> @yolo2016


Can I make that to go


----------



## anatolia

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-jpmorgan-sees-moody-s-cut-draining-billions
today:moodys has affected turkish economy more than coup.is not it funny?
.this fucking world is not fair..


----------



## yolo2016

https://defence.pk/threads/three-mo...-in-turkey-after-failed-gülenist-coup.440311/

so convenient to take away more rights.


----------



## That Guy

yolo2016 said:


> Sentiment- what? I presume you have some proof behind this, yeah? Anywhere this was stated by U.S sources as the plan.


Public knowledge, this has been mentioned on this very forum multiple times, try and do a little bit of work for yourself.

As for sentiment, perhaps that's not the right word. It was more like "look, we're not at war with Islam, we have Turkey in our organization, see?".



yolo2016 said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/three-month-state-of-emergency-declared-in-turkey-after-failed-gülenist-coup.440311/
> 
> so convenient to take away more rights.


They just had a coup, with many involved in the coup still on the run. Everything has a rational explanation.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

That Guy said:


> They just had a coup, with many involved in the coup still on the run. Everything has a rational explanation.


That person isn't rational at this moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yolo2016

That Guy said:


> Public knowledge, this has been mentioned on this very forum multiple times, try and do a little bit of work for yourself.
> 
> As for sentiment, perhaps that's not the right word. It was more like "look, we're not at war with Islam, we have Turkey in our organization, see?"..



YOUR basis to your wild claim is that it was mentioned on PDF, thereby it is true! 

I mean seriously bro- When asked for any proof of your claim, you say it was mentioned on PDF? This forum is now a credible source. 

And then you say I'm speaking out of my a.s.s.


----------



## TMA

That Guy said:


> Yes. The people voting no have very little clue as to how important NATO is to Turkey's security.
> 
> 
> It isn't. Turkey gave NATO a bit of legitimacy, whenever NATO forces have gone into Muslim nations, if Turkey leaves or is kicked out, NATO will be seen as a purely "white man's" club.


It is a Zionist's club. The sooner Turkey leaves NATO the better for the Muslim world. Obviously for the the Zionists they would lose control of the Bosphorus and they cannot let this happens as the balance of power would shift.



Sinan said:


> Turkey faced the most dangerous event in it's entire history. We just avoided a regime change, which would turn Turkey into an Islamic Republic......and in the face of this grave news, some rants about human rights, etc....
> 
> We will save our republic from the hands of the Gülenit scum.....if you don't like what you see, look at the other way. As no one in Turkey will care about your rants.
> 
> We won't be getting out of NATO anytime soon....but we should respond to US in some way....as they are the supporter of Fethullah Gülen, which resides in US.
> 
> I hope we drop some accidental bombs on US soldiers in Syria.


Why not leave NATO? Why be allies with the Zionists? Would it not be better to make up with Russia and even make an alliance with them? Even China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yolo2016

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> That person isn't rational at this moment.


Because response to it should be take everyone's right away. Make Turkey great again!


----------



## That Guy

yolo2016 said:


> YOUR basis to your wild claim is that it was mentioned on PDF, thereby it is true!
> 
> I mean seriously bro- When asked for any proof of your claim, you say it was mentioned on PDF? This forum is now a credible source.
> 
> And then you say I'm speaking out of my a.s.s.


Try re-reading my comment, I said it was public knowledge. Google it yourself.

Okay, I'm done entertaining you.


----------



## yolo2016

That Guy said:


> Try re-reading my comment, I said it was public knowledge. Google it yourself.
> 
> Okay, I'm done entertaining you.


You made the claim my man, surely the onus is on you. Even so I googled it and nothing showed up remotely close to your wild claim. Look bud, we don't hand our forward deployment to a bunch of frankly noobs who are not trained extensively like the U.S military. No turk, with all due respect to them, is going to be leading American onslaught, or mission.


----------



## That Guy

yolo2016 said:


> You made the claim my man, surely the onus is on you. Even so I googled it and nothing showed up remotely close to your wild claim. Look bud, we don't hand our forward deployment to a bunch of frankly noobs who are not trained extensively like the U.S military. No turk, with all due respect to them, is going to be leading American onslaught, or mission.


NATO isn't America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yolo2016

That Guy said:


> NATO isn't America.


You think NATO would make a decision independent of Americans when we are leading the way. Why are you finding it so difficult to get this small point. When we come on the scene, we dictate- we are the only superpower.

*You remember when Turkey and Erdogan talked a whole of big talk about taking on Assad* and then he wimped out? You think we will allow those guys to lead in front? lol, no way bud.


----------



## TMA

flamer84 said:


> No doubt,Turkey is very important to NATO but can NATO tolerate this behaviour anymore?.NATO stands for something,democracy,human rights .How can they "lecture" Russia when a NATO member is in the middle of a stalinist purge ? There are all kind of nuances but Turkey doesn't get it....they keep screaming "we do what we want!"...yes,you're independent,we know,but you walk around with a NATO badge.Now,in the Cold War,this was tolerated but times have changed.


NATO stands for something, democracy, human rights? She stands for deception, blackmail, regime change, aggressive wars. NATO is the biggest tyrant on planet Earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yolo2016

TMA said:


> NATO stands for something, democracy, human rights? She stands for deception, blackmail, regime change, aggressive wars. NATO is the biggest tyrant on planet Earth!


We thank for paying taxes that go to maintaining UK as a NATO member  The tyrannical NATO appreciates you!


----------



## TMA

http://thesaker.is/the-turkish-coup...with-enough-love-to-last-until-the-great-war/

Sheikh Imran Hosein's statement.
Mind boggling!



yolo2016 said:


> We thank for paying taxes that go to maintaining UK as a NATO member  The tyrannical NATO appreciates you!


Well I hope the UK leaves NATO like she did the EU. (Unlikely I know).
Perhaps I should contribute to Russian war preparation to make up for my tax pounds going to NATO war mongering? Thanks for making me realize!


----------



## yolo2016

TMA said:


> Well I hope the UK leaves NATO like she did the EU. (Unlikely I know).
> Perhaps I should contribute to Russian war preparation to make up for my tax pounds going to NATO war mongering? Thanks for making me realize!



You can't, you sold your soul to move live in a Christian NATO country who is also the U.S's closest partner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Sinan said:


> Turkey faced the most dangerous event in it's entire history. We just avoided a regime change, which would turn Turkey into an Islamic Republic......and in the face of this grave news, some rants about human rights, etc....
> 
> We will save our republic from the hands of the Gülenit scum.....if you don't like what you see, look at the other way. As no one in Turkey will care about your rants.
> 
> We won't be getting out of NATO anytime soon....but we should respond to US in some way....as they are the supporter of Fethullah Gülen, which resides in US.
> 
> I hope we drop some accidental bombs on US soldiers in Syria.



Are you going to accidentally drop bombs on Greece as well for Turkish personnel who asked for asylum?


----------



## damm1t

Oldman1 said:


> Are you going to accidentally drop bombs on Greece as well for Turkish personnel who asked for asylum?



Why is that? Greek govt is colloborating with Turkey stands with us and condemn illegal coup attempt. The trial has started in one month they will send the traitors after paper works finished.

This is what supposed to be done actually, but our " ally " US govt. threatens Turkey with Nato instead of colloborating with us, there are evicences this was a Usa backed coup attempt via Gulen. All I can say things will never be the same after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TMA

yolo2016 said:


> You can't, you sold your soul to move live in a Christian NATO country who is also the U.S's closest partner


I did not move. Britain is no longer Christian; she used to be decades ago, this is not to say that there aren't any Christians in Britain. When a country legalizes a marriage of a man with another man, it should be obvious to even blind men that this country is not Christian anymore.


----------



## -SINAN-

Oldman1 said:


> Are you going to accidentally drop bombs on Greece as well for Turkish personnel who asked for asylum?


Nope, Greece doesn't supports terrorists against us, also they are going to return traitors to Turkey in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## yolo2016

TMA said:


> I did not move. Britain is no longer Christian; she used to be decades ago, this is not to say that there aren't any Christians in Britain. When a country legalizes a marriage of a man with another man, it should be obvious to even blind men that this country is not Christian anymore.



Is that what they tell Pakistan men in Britain. This is now Sharia britannia?


----------



## -SINAN-

yolo2016 said:


> Erdogan and his supporters are islamists and he and his merry band have come up with this theory. Please allow me to assure you, we don't give a second thought about Turkey outside of using its base to go after ISIS. Silly little rumors notwithstanding.


Typical ignorant american whom never get out of his town once, and watching nothing other than fox news....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TMA

yolo2016 said:


> Is that what they tell Pakistan men in Britain. This is now Sharia britannia? That you get to dictate our wetsren ideologies because gay marriage is is wrong in Islam.? funny!


Marriage is between men and women even in Christianity, even as a Muslim I know this. Sometimes I am more Christian than the so called native Christian. 
When the Messiah (PBUH) returns I do not think he will accept homosexual marriage. What will those "Christians" do then?


----------



## -SINAN-

yolo2016 said:


> Now disowning your arab brothers


Oh my god......illeterate fvck.


----------



## yolo2016

Sinan said:


> Typical ignorant american whom never get out of his town once, and watching nothing other than fox news....



I hate fox news- bunch of retards on it, I learned about Erdogan and his islamist bend from Turkish media before they got shut down and thrown in jail.


----------



## -SINAN-

yolo2016 said:


> I hate fox news- bunch of retards on it, I learned about Erdogan and his islamist bend from Turkish media before they got shut down and thrown in jail.


Sure.....


----------



## yolo2016

Sinan said:


> Oh my god......illeterate fvck.


Al amriki - is that not a title what arab ISIS, whom you've allowed to flow freely from Turkey into Syria, designate to those from America who joined the fight? 

Btw when calling someone illiterate, spell illiterate correctly 

google: Abu Mansoor Al-Amriki


----------



## WhyCry

TMA said:


> Marriage is between men and women even in Christianity, even as a Muslim I know this. Sometimes I am more Christian than the so called native Christian.
> When the Messiah (PBUH) returns I do not think he will accept homosexual marriage. What will those "Christians" do then?


Why the hell they are upgrading trident? Threy will give the same threat that pakistan gives to india. 

Khudi ho kar buland itna ki khuda puch ki kya marzi hai aapki.


----------



## -SINAN-

yolo2016 said:


> Al ameriki - is that not a title what arab ISIS, whom you've allowed to flow freely from Turkey into Syria, designate to those from America who joined the fight?


We are not Arab.....

Yeah, fox news & " NATO member Turkey supports ISIS" tale.



yolo2016 said:


> Btw when calling someone illiterate, spell illiterate correctly


Stop being a grammar nazi.....


----------



## WhyCry

Sinan said:


> We are not Arab.....
> 
> Yeah, fox news & " NATO member Turkey supports ISIS" tale.
> 
> 
> Stop being a grammar nazi.....


Yes.. Yes ottoman empire. Hold your horses.


----------



## -SINAN-

Dev Destroyer said:


> Yes.. Yes ottoman empire. Hold your horses.


----------



## yolo2016

Sinan said:


> We are not Arab.....
> 
> Yeah, fox news & " NATO member Turkey supports ISIS" tale.



Not an Arab? well to us you Erdogan's Islamist are the same as arabs. You are no ataturk. 

You allowed almost every ISIS recruit to go through Turkey. Erdogan bragged about how Turkey would take on take Assad and then cowered away.



Sinan said:


> Stop being a grammar nazi.....



I'm so far away from being a grammar nazi. It's just that you call some illiterate and you can't even spell illiterate is hilarious.


----------



## CrimsonFury

yolo2016 said:


> Not an Arab? well to us you Erdogan's Islamist are the same as arabs. You are no ataturk.
> 
> You allowed almost every ISIS recruit to go through Turkey. Erdogan bragged about how Turkey would take on take Assad and then cowered away.



1) It's Western nations that allow their radicalised assholes to travel to our country to join ISIS(this saves them the time and effort to apprehend them...letting them die in that godforsaken desert is more efficient)
2) It was YOUR president obama that drew a ''red line'' and then put his tail between his legs and started sniffing Putins balls. If the largest country in NATO and our most important ''ally'' breaks back and runs away yapping, then how the **** can we get Assad to leave if you faggots leave us hanging halfway through?

So, first find the courage to defend your self professed values of ''democracy'' and ''human rights'' against dictators like Assad that gas and slaughter their own people before you lecture us on our internal affairs. Furthermore, Its proven by the Russians that US can be made to grovel if the right buttons are pushed. Also, the fact that China doesnt give a shit about your whining in the South China Sea is another indicator of just how US deterrance and ,its allies trust in that deterrance/its rivals fear of its deterrance, has gone down the drain.

There is a limit to hypocrisy and stupidity


----------



## -SINAN-

yolo2016 said:


> Not an Arab? well to us you Erdogan's Islamist are the same as arabs.


Yeah, i bet to you, it is.



yolo2016 said:


> You are no ataturk.


Nobody can be Ataturk, centuries rarely produce a prodigy as him.



yolo2016 said:


> You allowed almost every ISIS recruit to go through Turkey.


Then US government is allowing drug flow via it's Mexican border.... You know, even some of the coup plotters fled to Syria after their failed coup attempt. If it is so easy to control a 900 km border, come and control it.



yolo2016 said:


> Erdogan bragged about how Turkey would take on take Assad and then cowered away.


Nope, he said, Turkey is in for a joint operation against ISIS....but someone cowered away. We could also have conduct mission against ISIS...but not while Russians are waiting for us with their hands on the trigger. We can't take on Russia by ourselves.



yolo2016 said:


> I'm so far away from being a grammar nazi. It's just that you call some illiterate and you can't even spell illiterate is hilarious.


There is diffence between a typo and not being able to spell....


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

yolo2016 said:


> You can't, you sold your soul to move live in a Christian NATO country who is also the U.S's closest partner


Hey you indian stop pretending to be American. Be proud of yourself


----------



## -SINAN-

On Topic: Turkey should remain in the NATO but end it's journey to EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TMA

Dev Destroyer said:


> Why the hell they are upgrading trident? Threy will give the same threat that pakistan gives to india.
> 
> Khudi ho kar buland itna ki khuda puch ki kya marzi hai aapki.


???



Sinan said:


> On Topic: Turkey should remain in the NATO but end it's journey to EU.


Nooooooooooooooooo!
Why?


----------



## T-Rex

yolo2016 said:


> IMO they should be thrown out. They've gone full islamist. Ataturk is rolling over in his grave over the islamist bend, dictatorship, shutting down of free press, jailing opposition, the corruption Erdogan is getting away with.



*Was the press free or democracy under the previous military rule in Turkey? These suckular charlatans talk as if there is free press under suckular thugs like sisi or asshead! I have never heard them whining about free press, jailing opposition and corruption in places like sisi's Egypt. So much for their love of 'democracy'. Now get lost and whine somewhere else.*


----------



## CrimsonFury

Sinan said:


> On Topic: Turkey should remain in the NATO but end it's journey to EU.


If we end the EU journey the first reactions from the bitches in Brussels will be hilarious. I so look forward to that day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

yolo2016 said:


> Erdogan's Islamist


Erdogan's Islamic fundamentalists.....





TMA said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!
> Why?


No to what ?

Leaving EU or remaining in the NATO ?


----------



## T-Rex

yolo2016 said:


> Just rubbish. We have plenty of diversity in NATO countries. We allow more foreigners, minorities into our countries and give them more rights than your group of countries would afford us. Most of your islamic countries you won't give us equal rights like muslim citizens, let alone give citizenship.
> 
> Trust me, NATO is not concerned with affirmative action.


*
NATO without Turkey is going to be purely European, it's no rubbish. It is your reply which is rubbish for giving a few candies to the immigrants after spanking them in uncle Tom's cabin does not make these member states non-European.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yolo2016

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i bet to you, it is.
> 
> 
> Nobody can be Ataturk, centuries rarely produce a prodigy as him.
> 
> 
> Then US government is allowing drug flow via it's Mexican border.... You know, even some of the coup plotters fled to Syria after their failed coup attempt. If it is so easy to control a 900 km border, come and control it.
> 
> 
> Nope, he said, Turkey is in for a joint operation against ISIS....but someone cowered away. We could also have conduct mission against ISIS...but not while Russians are waiting for us with their hands on the trigger. We can't take on Russia by ourselves.
> 
> 
> There is diffence between a typo and not being able to spell....



In your entire reply- I found your justification of allowing ISIS recruits( killers of muslims, greatest disgrace to Islam) as being same as drug peddlers from mexico into the U.S - hilarious.

Pus Erdogan never said Turks need anyone's help. You just made that up. He was chest thumping about how he would attack Assad, hell he is even kissing Putin's *** now, and has apologized to him. shameful.



Sinan said:


> Erdogan's Islamic fundamentalists.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No to what ?
> 
> Leaving EU or remaining in the NATO ?



Is that supposed to be a positive image, children sleeping on the streets with flags



T-Rex said:


> *NATO without Turkey is going to be purely European, it's no rubbish. It is your reply which is rubbish for giving a few candies to the immigrants after spanking them in uncle Tom's cabin does not make these member states non-European.*



Is there not a someone's neck you need to hack off in Bangladesh, dear jamaiti? I mean really, you chase from post to post, come on bangladeshi


----------



## flamer84

anatolia said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-jpmorgan-sees-moody-s-cut-draining-billions
> today:moodys has affected turkish economy more than coup.is not it funny?
> .this fucking world is not fair..




This is what you deserve.Serious countries don't do stalinist purges.


----------



## T-Rex

yolo2016 said:


> Is there not a someone's neck you need to hack off in Bangladesh, dear jamaiti? I mean really, you me chase from post to post, come on bangladeshi


*
Now, for how long have you been indoctrinated by your Nazi friends in BD? Are you going for another round of the Reichstag Fire in BD for the excuse to exterminate those who oppose your Nazi allies? Give it up!*


----------



## That Guy

yolo2016 said:


> You think NATO would make a decision independent of Americans when we are leading the way. Why are you finding it so difficult to get this small point. When we come on the scene, we dictate- we are the only superpower.
> 
> *You remember when Turkey and Erdogan talked a whole of big talk about taking on Assad* and then he wimped out? You think we will allow those guys to lead in front? lol, no way bud.


"we", YOU have nothing to do with your nation's power projection.

As for NATO, it isn't as one sided as you think. NATO has done things against US interest in the past, one of the biggest examples was the invasion of Iraq.

I don't know why I'm replying, when it's clear you have no idea what you're talking about, with your delusions of grandeur.

Listen here, because this is the last reply from me. The US may be a super power, but it no longer has the same sway that it had just a few decades ago. Times are changing, there is already a re-balancing of power across the geopolitical map. Your 'dictation' is not as powerful as it used to be.

By the way, Erdogan is still very much against Assad, Russia is the only reason why he hasn't gone in and removed Assad from power.


----------



## -SINAN-

yolo2016 said:


> In your entire reply- I found your justification of allowing ISIS recruits( killers of muslims, greatest disgrace to Islam) as being same as drug peddlers from mexico into the U.S - hilarious.


I'm not likening ISIS to drug smugglers. I'm trying to show their method and how it's hard to secure a hundreds of kms border which in the same manner, even the mighty US can't do.



yolo2016 said:


> Pus Erdogan never said Turks need anyone's help. You just made that up.


http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-turkey-idUSKCN0VP0WO
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/02/16/turk...-ground-operation-in-syria-official-says.html
http://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-te...urkish-us-jarablous-ground-operation-possible
http://www.businessinsider.com/turk...tners-for-joint-syria-ground-operation-2016-2
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/0...lies-to-launch-ground-operation-in-syria.html
http://www.trtworld.com/turkey/turkey-wants-joint-ground-operation-into-syria-48747

We were and willing to fight against ISIS not only with aerial bombardment but with a ground operation. We are willing to commit to case by sending our soldiers against ISIS. Can you say the same ?



yolo2016 said:


> He was chest thumping about how he would attack Assad,


Now, i support my statement with sources. I expect you to do the same. 



yolo2016 said:


> hell he is even kissing Putin's *** now, and has apologized to him. shameful.


He did the right thing. Now, i hope US will be thrown out of the incirlik airbase, to be replaced with Russian fighters. US is useless anyways....




yolo2016 said:


> Is that supposed to be a positive image, children sleeping on the streets with flags


They are in the streets with their parents to protest against the coup. This is what you would call "Erdoğan's Islamist supporters"....though in reality they are just Turks whom loves their country.


----------



## T-Rex

flamer84 said:


> This is what you deserve.Serious countries don't do stalinist purges.


*
A seriously butt hurt individual!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yolo2016

T-Rex said:


> *Now, for how long have you been indoctrinated by your Nazi friends in BD? Are you going for another round of the Reichstag Fire in BD for the excuse to exterminate those who oppose your Nazi allies? Give it up!*



I need a google bangladeshi translator for the Jamati terrorist dribble /rubbish you wrote. Unfortunately, I have to put you on ignore, as much as you think putting text as "bold" = an iota of intellect. buh bye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@yolo2016

The hilarious thing is, some guy who lives at the other side of the planet. Watches his local news channel and reads a few articles on the net then he comes here, acts like a think-tank on the international relations and tries to lecture Turks about their country without knowing a gram of Turkish history and the dynamics in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yolo2016

Sinan said:


> I'm not likening ISIS to drug smugglers. I'm trying to show their method and how it's hard to secure a hundreds of kms border which in the same manner, even the mighty US can't do.
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-turkey-idUSKCN0VP0WO
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/02/16/turk...-ground-operation-in-syria-official-says.html
> http://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-te...urkish-us-jarablous-ground-operation-possible
> http://www.businessinsider.com/turk...tners-for-joint-syria-ground-operation-2016-2
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/0...lies-to-launch-ground-operation-in-syria.html
> http://www.trtworld.com/turkey/turkey-wants-joint-ground-operation-into-syria-48747
> 
> We were and willing to fight against ISIS not only with aerial bombardment but with a ground operation. We are willing to commit to case by sending our soldiers against ISIS. Can you say the same ?
> 
> 
> Now, i support my statement with sources. I expect you to do the same.
> 
> 
> He did the right thing. Now, i hope US will be thrown out of the incirlik airbase, to be replaced with Russian fighters. US is useless anyways....
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the streets with their parents to protest against the coup. This is what you would call "Erdoğan's Islamist supporters"....though in reality they are just Turks whom loves their country.




You did not secure anything, you openly let all of them go across. The world saw it and knows. 
You've confirmed erdogan pussied out after he said he would go in.  Yes we went in, we have over 4000 of our soldiers there. You are sitting in Turkey, being blown up ISIS, and have no backbone to get into the fight
You think children with flags= support? lol, they follow what their parents ask them to support.
You want us out and you want to kiss putin's *** like Erdogan- haha, I did not expect anything less from you islamist. You deserve Putin.


----------



## T-Rex

Sinan said:


> They are in the streets with their parents to protest against the coup. This is what you would call "Erdoğan's Islamist supporters"....though in reality they are just Turks whom loves their country.



*This guy @Yolo or whatever, he wants to paint anyone or any group against the anti-democratic forces in Turkey as 'Islamist'. These Nazis use the term "Islamist' as a code word for terrorists. Since the picture clearly shows unarmed tiny kids with the Turkish flag so it was inconvenient for this individual to label them as terrorists. If he did that it would nakedly show his bigotry and hatred. So, he used the code word instead. What more do you need to know about these so-called peddlers of human rights?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yolo2016

Sinan said:


> @yolo2016
> 
> The hilarious thing is, some guy who lives at the other side of the planet. Watches his local news channel and reads a few articles on the net then he comes here, acts like a think-tank on the international relations and tries to lecture Turks about their country without knowing a gram of Turkish history and the dynamics in the region.



We read your media, we see how you islamist have pissed away the turkey of ataturk. How the corruption probe was shut down by Erdogan even after his own voice was recorded talking about hiding money.. How he shut down your free press, how he jailed prosecutors who were going after him, how he jailed many in the opposition...Trust me American media does not write much about your country!


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

That Guy said:


> Try re-reading my comment, I said it was public knowledge. Google it yourself.
> 
> Okay, I'm done entertaining you.



You mean someone spreading rumours, with a lot of morons repeating it.


----------



## T-Rex

yolo2016 said:


> I need a google bangladeshi translator for the Jamati terrorist dribble /rubbish you wrote. Unfortunately, I have to put you on ignore, as much as you think putting text as "bold" = an iota of intellect. buh bye!



*We can see that the birdbrain of yours is about to be vaporized! Nazi are Nazis, they will never change!*


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

TMA said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooo!
> Why?



Turkey is distancing itself from the EU.
Every Turk promoting introducing the Death Penalty is an advocate for not joining the EU.
Arresting journalists, mass firing of political enemies are also setting up barriers vs a membership.


----------



## TMA

Sinan said:


> Erdogan's Islamic fundamentalists.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No to what ?
> 
> Leaving EU or remaining in the NATO ?


Remaining in NATO.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Turkey is distancing itself from the EU.
> Every Turk promoting introducing the Death Penalty is an advocate for not joining the EU.
> Arresting journalists, mass firing of political enemies are also setting up barriers vs a membership.


I meant remaining in NATO. Sorry I should have made it clearer.


----------



## Tiqiu

yolo2016 said:


> It's just that you call some illiterate and you can't even spell illiterate is hilarious.


Shouldn't you also read this very sentence you wrote?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

flamer84 said:


> IMHO opinion ,NATO doesn't want that,but the sultan is playing a dangerous hand right now.



Well, NATO as a military organaization should not think about political matter as long as the respective country is stable.


----------



## Genghis khan1

T-Rex said:


> *NATO without Turkey is going to be purely European, it's no rubbish. It is your reply which is rubbish for giving a few candies to the immigrants after spanking them in uncle Tom's cabin does not make these member states non-European.*


This Yolo2016 is an Indian. Apparently ashamed of being an Indian. Don't fall for his BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

That Guy said:


> It isn't. Turkey gave NATO a bit of legitimacy, whenever NATO forces have gone into Muslim nations, if Turkey leaves or is kicked out, NATO will be seen as a purely "white man's" club.



Sir, from the beginning of NATO it is a white mens club. They dont need to justify anything to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Well, NATO as a military organaization should not think about political matter as long as the respective country is stable.




Wrong .It's a politico-military organisation which right now "sells" a message:" we bring democracy and respect for human rights" and you can't sell that message when one of your members is going full fascist or threathening other members.


----------



## Steve781

flamer84 said:


> Wrong .It's a politico-military organisation which right now "sells" a message:" we bring democracy and respect for human rights" and you can't sell that message when one of your members is going full fascist or threathening other members.


Turkey has had four successful coups since it became a NATO member and none of them led to expulsion. Portugal and Greece were also dictatorships when they joined. The prospect of Islamism might be a good reason to doubt their membership but not authoritarianism.


----------



## T-Rex

Genghis khan1 said:


> This Yolo2016 is an Indian. Apparently ashamed of being an Indian. Don't fall for his BS.



*This @yolo2016 most probably uses fair & lovely to whiten his/her skin to make her look like a Caucasian. The west uses these beings as canon fodders in their battles against Islam and Muslims. They are so proud to be at the service of their western allies(masters).*


----------



## flamer84

Steve781 said:


> Turkey has had four successful coups since it became a NATO member and none of them led to expulsion. Portugal and Greece were also dictatorships when they joined. The prospect of Islamism might be a good reason to doubt their membership but not authoritarianism.




This is not the Cold War when you tolerate excesses because next door you have Soviet Russia.Greek military juntas were actually encouraged as they cracked down on commies.


----------



## T-Rex

Steve781 said:


> Turkey has had four successful coups since it became a NATO member and none of them led to expulsion. Portugal and Greece were also dictatorships when they joined. The prospect of Islamism might be a good reason to doubt their membership but not authoritarianism.



*You have a valid point but if NATO uses Turkey's Muslim identity as the reason it will put a stain on the west's image as the champion of freedom of religion, human rights and so many noble ideas. Since honesty is not one of the virtues of the west hypocrisy will prevail. Therefore, they will choose to be selective about authoritarianism(though Turkey is a functioning democracy compared to other Muslim states like BD or Egypt) and show it as the reason for expulsion from NATO, that is if NATO can afford to do it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Turkey is the second biggest & powerful military in NATO and NATO won't try to loose turkey and for Turkey NATO is also very important.


----------



## Genghis khan1

T-Rex said:


> *This @yolo2016 most probably uses fair & lovely to whiten his/her skin to make her look like a Caucasian. The west uses these beings as canon fodders in their battles against Islam and Muslims. They are so proud to be at the service of their western allies(masters).*


Fair & Lovely usually works on brown people. He most probably uses this.


----------



## mb444

Turkey is fundamental to NATO. It protects its southern flank. In the next 50 years we will see massive changes in the Middle East it is unthinkable from European strategic perspective and security consideration that turkey is absent from NATO. 

In any way one looks at it NATO needs turkey more than turkey needs NATO.

It is possible as sun sets over Pax Americana that it is turkey that will seek to reposition itself more towards Russia and Iran. 

Turkey has carried NATO beyond what it gets from it in return. No one is about to let the largest military in Europe walk away from a military alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

...sad but true


mb444 said:


> Turkey is fundamental to NATO. It protects its southern flank. In the next 50 years we will see massive changes in the Middle East it is unthinkable from European strategic perspective and security consideration that turkey is absent from NATO.
> 
> In any way one looks at it NATO needs turkey more than turkey needs NATO.
> 
> It is possible as sun sets over Pax Americana that it is turkey that will seek to reposition itself more towards Russia and Iran.
> 
> Turkey has carried NATO beyond what it gets from it in return. No one is about to let the largest military in Europe walk away from a military alliance.



All they can do is taunt us (Turkey/Turks) like''yeah go kiss Putins shoes''/''Turks are Islamic anyway''/''You support ISIS'' etc.

But if came to pass, theyd all be shitting their pants


----------



## Max

Why Turkey is part of NATO anyways? how it serves Turkish interests? in case of NATO's conflict with Russia Turkey will be prime target of Russian forces for no reason..

its better to be Major non nato ally with no commitment then becoming part of their wars which does not serve Turkish Interests, meanwhile Turkey should also build better economic. military relationship with China and Russia.. (Independent foreign policy)


----------



## T-Rex

Max said:


> Why Turkey is part of NATO anyways? how it serves Turkish interests? in case of NATO's conflict with Russia Turkey will be prime target of Russian forces for no reason..
> 
> its better to be Major non nato ally with no commitment then becoming part of their wars which does not serve Turkish Interests, meanwhile Turkey should also build better economic. military relationship with China and Russia.. (Independent foreign policy)



*I think I understand Turkey's concerns, it is Russian expansionism. There's no way to deny it. I'm not saying that the west is any better. Sometimes you simply cannot remain neutral, you are forced to choose a side or else you get squashed by both sides.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anatolia

flamer84 said:


> This is what you deserve.Serious countries don't do stalinist purges.


this is not your business. get lost!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TMA

Max said:


> Why Turkey is part of NATO anyways? how it serves Turkish interests? in case of NATO's conflict with Russia Turkey will be prime target of Russian forces for no reason..
> 
> its better to be Major non nato ally with no commitment then becoming part of their wars which does not serve Turkish Interests, meanwhile Turkey should also build better economic. military relationship with China and Russia.. (Independent foreign policy)


The Gog and Magog led USSR's (perceived) expanisionist designs and plus the historic legacy of wanting to re-conquer Constantinople (not that the Godless USSR actually cared for religion) actually "forced" Turkey to join the Gog and Magog led NATO and thus cement NATO control over the Bosphorous - which is mainly what Turkey was about for NATO. 
Should (when) war breaks out, Turkey will be misused. Civil war may happen.

Read Sheikh Imran Hosein's analysis @ http://thesaker.is/the-turkish-coup...with-enough-love-to-last-until-the-great-war/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrimsonFury

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2016/07/turexit-turkey-leave-nato-160721105010182.html



Ever since Turkey joined NATO in 1952, Ankara has viewed its membership in alliance as a win-win proposition, where NATO enhances Turkey's security and contributes to its integration with the Euro-Atlantic community, and in return, Turkey assumes its responsibilities in defending the interests of the alliance.

But the past few years have put much strain on the relationship, as NATO proves unable or unwilling to stem the tide of mounting regional instability caused by the rise of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL, also known as ISIS) group against the backdrop of the civil wars in Iraq and Syria on Turkey's doorsteps.

And last week, the failed coup seemed to deepening distrust between Turkey and its NATO allies.

US Secretary of State John Kerry warned that exploiting the coup to crack down on its detractors and undermine its democracy, could cost Turkey its NATO membership.

But regardless of the seriousness of the US warning - and I think it's not serious - will Ankara continue to be part of NATO, especially when its attempts to join the European Union have all but failed?

Inside Story - Are Turkey's military bases safe after the failed coup?

*Asset or burden?*
The US has long embraced Turkey as a strategic asset, regardless of the latter's abuse of democracy.

For decades, Washington has maintained close strategic relations with Ankara despite - or thanks to - four military coups, in 1960, 1971, 1980, 1997, and even after its invasion of Cyprus in 1974.

But reading the mainstream Western media gives the impression that Turkey under the Erdogan administration has become hostile to Western interests; a "strategic liability", an "irresponsible loose cannon", or a "reckless, aggressive ally" and a "fifth column". 

Is any of this true?

Not according to retired NATO Supreme Allied Commander James Stavridis. He argued in a recent Foreign Policy magazine expose that Turkey has been present in "virtually every NATO operation with significant impact: training Afghan Security Forces and leading coalition efforts in the central district, including Kabul; sending ships and aircraft to Libya; participating in counterpiracy operations; maintaining a steady presence in the security and peacekeeping force in the Balkans".

Contrary to huffs and puffs coming out of Washington and Paris, Turkey's experience shows that its NATO membership guarantees it can do what it pleases internally as long as it serves US and NATO externally.



Moreover, according to Stavridis - who is considered by Hillary Clinton as a running mate - Turkey has an "enormous ability" to influence events, "from the Islamic State to Syria; Israel to oil and gas in the eastern Mediterranean; responding to radical Islam to stability in Egypt".

In short, the record shows that Turkey under the Erdogan administration has been a major NATO asset; indeed, it's been more of a benefactor than benefiter from the alliance.

*Enthusiastic member*
The Justice and Development Party (AK party) seems as enthusiastic for doing NATO's bidding if not more than its secular nationalist predecessors; or even its Western allies. And it sees a new, greater role for itself and NATO in the Middle East moving forward.

Since NATO's first "out of area" operations in Afghanistan in 2001, Turkey has argued that it's best situated to contribute to such interventions considering the instability in the greater Middle East area.

OPINION: Turkey US - What's the problem? 

Former Turkish Foreign and Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu went further to urge Europe to support change in the Middle East as it did in Eastern Europe, and vowing that "Turkey will continue to be an asset and an influential actor within NATO if future needs arise, or further NATO involvement in the Middle East" (PDF).

But that, in my view, is not necessarily constructive for Turkey or the Middle East region. Certainly not after the invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq, and not when Turkey is treated as a foot soldier in an alliance of powerful Western states.

OPINION: Turkey - Coup 'silence' and pointing fingers at the West 

Despite repeated terrorist attacks in Istanbul and other Turkish cities, Turks feel as though their specific worries and interests are "not respected" within the North Atlantic Council.

Instead of being friends and allies on equal terms, the US and its European allies continue to speak down at Recep Tayyip Erdogan's Turkey - most recently France's foreign minister, who was told to mind his own business.

All of which begs the question: what happens if Ankara is suspended or it breaks away from the alliance?

*The alternative and its consequences*
If Turkey leaves NATO, the risks to its security are minimal. It has a bigger military and higher defence spending than any one of its neighbours or its NATO allies, with the exception of the US.

True, its relations with its neighbours aren't great, but Ankara has tried to improve them over the past few weeks and months, especially by mending fences with Israel and Russia.

In fact, before the coup, Turkey was reportedly heading, once again, towards a more pragmatic non-interventionist "zero-problems" diplomacy towards its neighbours.






Member countries' flags are seen in front of the NATO headquarters in Brussels, Belgium [Getty]
But one can't say the same for NATO; the alliance will suffer if Turkey quits.

First, it'll be exposed for being a military club of influential, predominantly Christian nations with grave consequences to its out-of-area operations.

Second, NATO will find it far more challenging, if not totally improbable, to win the war against ISIL.

Third, if Turkey were to destabilise, the repercussions would be grave for Europe, and could potentially strengthen ISIL.

Fourth, It will embolden Russia to act more aggressively in the region. And fifth, the US and NATO would lose their five major military facilities in Turkey.

*So will Turkey leave NATO?*
Realistically, Turkey doesn't have solid alternative options to NATO or the EU.

The Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) is more of a forum than anything resembling an alliance. And the same goes for BRICS.

Yet, for all the practical purposes, the Erdogan administration has almost given up on its EU membership in frustration, and is moving further away from it as it rejects the EU's demands to revise its anti-terror laws and potentially legalise capital punishment.


But Ankara will hang tight to its NATO membership - more for its political than military benefits.

Contrary to huffs and puffs coming out of Washington and Paris, Turkey's experience shows that its NATO membership guarantees it can do what it pleases internally as long as it serves US and NATO externally. 

Judging from President Barack Obama's phone call to President Erdogan this week, the US is holding tight to its Turkish ally. Likewise, if Admiral Starvidis's recommendations are anything to go by, so will Clinton.

So as Erdogan strengthens his grip over the country's military and political establishment, Turkey and NATO will continue to embrace each other, and probably increase visit exchanges, improve their lines of communications and intensify the cooperation against ISIL.

_*Marwan Bishara is the senior political analyst at Al Jazeera. Follow him on Facebook.*_

_*The views expressed in this article are the author's own and do not necessarily reflect Al Jazeera's editorial policy.*_

Source: Al Jazeera

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"NATO will move on" -Brain dead PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamid Khan

since turkey is an important link between the eu and the middle east, i think turkey is pretty important to nato :0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Declein

I voted "no" by mistake.. Turkey should not be "thrown" out of NATO.

Anyway, the better question is "Can Turkey afford being outside of NATO?" You're very short on friends as it is, and Russia is just around the corner. 
Remember that if Turkey didn't join NATO in the first place things might have played a lot differently for them. That was the reason they joined.


----------



## CrimsonFury

Declein said:


> I voted "no" by mistake.. Turkey should not be "thrown" out of NATO.
> 
> Anyway, the better question is "Can Turkey afford being outside of NATO?" You're very short on friends as it is, and Russia is just around the corner.
> Remember that if Turkey didn't join NATO in the first place things might have played a lot differently for them. That was the reason they joined.


Turkey isnt leaving NATO anytime soon...but the relationship will be different, no more blank checks to the US and the rest when it comes to our national security concerns. I also expect our journey to the EU that died around 2007 with Sarkozys arrogance and Merkels hositlity will finally,thank god, be declared dead so the dickheads in Brussels can stop talking down to us with regards to our internal affairs.

Also I expect a more independent foreign policy and more economic deals with Asian and southeast asian countries...our dependence on EU investment has to be slashed down, immediately


----------



## Declein

CrimsonFury said:


> Turkey isnt leaving NATO anytime soon...but the relationship will be different, no more blank checks to the US and the rest when it comes to our national security concerns. I also expect our journey to the EU that died around 2007 with Sarkozys arrogance and Merkels hositlity will finally,thank god, be declared dead so the dickheads in Brussels can stop talking down to us with regards to our internal affairs.
> 
> Also I expect a more independent foreign policy and more economic deals with Asian and southeast asian countries...our dependence on EU investment has to be slashed down, immediately



I think your nationalistic views (nothing wrong on being one) might cloud your judgement in the same way that some of the Western posters have their judgement clouded by the press when it comes to Turkey.

Look at it this way: EU is very close. EU is very big and, except China, the biggest economical power around the area. And you're already doing business for decades. The system is already in place and I don't see much changing despite what some politicians say. Now that comes with the perk that the EU has a say in your internal matters, but that's normal.

Of course, having more trade with Asia is always a good thing but I see it as a distant second to the trade with Europe for the future.

Regarding USA, well the last years were anything but a shining example of successful foreign policy on their part, but give them this: Erdogan managed to make their blunders look like professional decisions


----------



## -SINAN-

Declein said:


> Anyway, the better question is "Can Turkey afford being outside of NATO?" You're very short on friends as it is, and Russia is just around the corner.


Mate, don't mistake Turks with your people. We lived free on these lands without NATO for 950 years.



Declein said:


> I think your nationalistic views (nothing wrong on being one) might cloud your judgement in the same way that some of the Western posters have their judgement clouded by the press when it comes to Turkey.



https://defence.pk/threads/western-medias-coup-coverage-turned-into-anti-erdoğan-rhetoric-criticized.440393/

Well, i read your posts. You offered your opinion but didn't say the reason. 

It is always fun to see butthurts from our ex-vilayets.....so, know your place Eflak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Declein

Sinan said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/western-medias-coup-coverage-turned-into-anti-erdoğan-rhetoric-criticized.440393/





Sinan said:


> Well, i read your posts. You offered your opinion but didn't say the reason.
> 
> It is always fun to see butthurts from our ex-vilayets.....so, know your place Eflak.



That's a rather unfortunate way to hold a conversation.
Also, what's with that link? I didn't post there 

It's the 21's century, you lost your empire some time ago and came very close to loosing everything.The vilayets, as you put it, beat you in the end an you got nothing worth while out of it. Wake up and leave behind the 15th century nationalism


----------



## flamer84

Declein said:


> That's a rather unfortunate way to hold a conversation.
> Also, what's with that link? I didn't post there
> 
> It's the 21's century, you lost your empire some time ago and came very close to loosing everything.The vilayets, as you put it, beat you in the end an you got nothing worth while out of it. Wake up and leave behind the 15th century nationalism




Your attempt at a civilised discussion with these people is futile.Remember,they come from a country where people are lynched on the street in 2016.

Nu degeaba se spune :Ce nu intelegi,esti turc ? 



anatolia said:


> this is not your business. get lost!




Maybe,but it looks like it's Moody's business.


----------



## -SINAN-

Declein said:


> That's a rather unfortunate way to hold a conversation.
> Also, what's with that link? I didn't post there


A thread that shows biased western media...



Declein said:


> It's the 21's century, you lost your empire some time ago and came very close to loosing everything.The vilayets, as you put it, beat you in the end an you got nothing worth while out of it.


Empires born, evolve and die, there is no exception in the history...yet, i was not talking about that.

You implied things about Russia. My answer was a reply to your implication. We waged 17 wars against Russia and never lost our freedom...infact we never lost our freedom since 1000 years.



Declein said:


> Wake up and leave behind the 15th century nationalism


Rise of nationalism begin in the 19th century both in Europe and Ottoman Empire. You might wanna read one or two things about the subject.

Also there is nothing wrong with the nationalism. We are proud of our history.



flamer84 said:


> Your attempt at a civilised discussion with these people is futile.Remember,they come from a country where people are lynched on the street in 2016.


You refer to lynching on the bridge.





Watch it....soldiers opening fire on unarmed civilians whom holds nothing but Turkish flags in their hands. They even fired with tanks. Killed dozens of people, till their ammunition got depleted. People lost their brothers, friends, relatives.

Yeah, it was very ugly. But totally understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrimsonFury

flamer84 said:


> Your attempt at a civilised discussion with these people is futile.Remember,they come from a country where people are lynched on the street in 2016.
> 
> Nu degeaba se spune :Ce nu intelegi,esti turc ?
> 
> Maybe,but it looks like it's Moody's business.


Still on this thread? Dont you have tea planned with the Queen ??

Yenilen pehlivan güreşe doymazmış 

@Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

CrimsonFury said:


> Still on this thread? Dont you have tea planned with the Queen ??
> 
> Yenilen pehlivan güreşe doymazmış
> 
> @Sinan


This guy is a two-faced hypocrite.

He critisize and insults Turkey as we are getting rid of Gülenists....

Yet he urges France to do the same (not same, he is talking about cleansing Muslim community).


flamer84 said:


> uselles dude...you're in a civil war
> 
> Your "own" are turning against you at every corner.*You took to many in and you don't have the balls to do what needs to be done.*



Their country, leaders, media, people....they are all the same stuff, hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Your attempt at a civilised discussion with these people is futile.Remember,they come from a country where people are lynched on the street in 2016.


Those soldiers on bosporus bridge targeted people with rifles and tanks.










In another place soldiers who refused to open fire at people have been carried on peoples shoulder while chanting ''biggest soldier is our own soldier''









You wanna lecture us about civilisation?

And dont even try to throw dirt on my country there is enough digusting material about Romania itself despite being member of ''civilized EU'' for a decade now but im leaving it for the sake of other Romanians sentiments, you are not worth the enemity between Turks and Romanians.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Neptune

From the perspective of comperative politics. If US, Western Europe was in need of such actions, even today Romania and several other member states are by far gonna be the first in mind to be kicked out in the aim of keeping Turkey in. 

In fact, studies have shown that those who praise NATO membership most are the member states at the Eastern flank, mostly those bordering Russia by maritime, land means. Surprising for you isn't it? 

Without Romania, Bulgaria, Hungary, Luxembourg; NATO wouldn't lose anything if compared to the risk of Turkey's immidiate suspension/exit and giving the keys of ME to Russia or making it a joint b/w Iran-Turkey.

Thank God, it takes a lot to be a diplomat 

P.S I approached this matter in a comperative political view with an obligation to pick one to kick out. In reality which most members here have shown they lack of it; every single member state in European mainland matters for contribution. It matters even more if they have a geopolitic location as Turkey has. But hey, at least %75 percent of personnel and equipment alloactions are probably by US and UK meh!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TurkeyForever

If Trump wins in the US Many of the poor and small NATO member countries in the EU might get kicked out.

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/21/politics/trump-foreign-policy-interview/index.html

Not Turkey, trump knows we do our part and aren't looking for handouts.

Trump likes Turkey, this might have something to do with it too =


----------



## Love And War

NATO needs Turkey.

Fortunately, Turkey does not need NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

Turkey’s Coup Plotters are Members of NATO’s Rapid Deployable Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Love And War

NATO = Terrorists. Mainly Americans and their Jewish masters.


----------



## Meengla

Pashtunistan said:


> i accidentally voted not reading description remove it.


No remain vote. Me too. Pls remove.


----------



## CrimsonFury

*Will Turkey be expelled from NATO?*

Many analysts believe Turkey and NATO are on a collision course. One end of their argument hinges on the belief — apparently shared to an extent by President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and the Turkish government — that the United States and NATO played a role in the unsuccessful coup attempt July 15.
Minister of Justice Bekir Bozdag, who heads for Washington soon to try to negotiate the extradition of Fethullah Gulen, the Pennsylvania-based Turkish cleric accused of masterminding the coup, has laid Turkey’s position on the line.

“The US knows Fethullah Gulen carried out this coup. Mr. Obama knows this just as he knows his own name. I am convinced that American intelligence knows it, too. I am convinced the State Department knows it. … Other countries know it, too, because every country has an intelligence agency,” Bozdag insisted during a TV interview.

Bozdag’s remarks, which imply that Washington and NATO knew what was coming and did nothing, are being echoed by the pro-Erdogan Islamist media in Turkey, which is essentially anti-Western and sees NATO as the enemy of Islam.

Remarks such as those by Bozdag are eliciting equally harsh responses from the West. Gregory Copley, a strategic analyst, appears to have no doubt that “Turkey has now formally declared the US (and therefore NATO) as its enemy” and is exhorting the alliance to act accordingly.

The other end of the argument regarding a collision in the making between Turkey and NATO hinges on the belief that Erdogan is using the failed coup attempt to initiate a massive purge against his opponents in order to further strengthen his hold on power. It is being suggested that an undemocratic Turkey has no place in an alliance based on democratic principles.

US Secretary of State John Kerry encouraged this view when he appeared to hint that Turkey could not remain in NATO if it strayed from democracy and the rule of law as it seeks those behind the failed coup attempt.

“NATO also has a requirement with respect to democracy,” Kerry told reporters in response to a question on Turkey during a press conference in Brussels with Federica Mogherini, the EU’s foreign policy chief.

He added that “the level of vigilance and scrutiny” with regard to developments in Turkey would be very significant in the days ahead.

If Kerry’s remarks are meant to sound a warning, they are falling on deaf ears in Turkey where a campaign against Turkey’s NATO membership is also gaining steam. Former senior officers from the military, like retired Rear Adm. Cem Gurdeniz, are among those questioning this membership.

In an interview with daily Hurriyet, Gurdeniz said there had always been a struggle between “Atlanticists” and the “Eurasia camp” in the military. He said if the coup was successful, Turkey would have become part of “Atlanticist” plans to its detriment.

“The losses incurred would have included the declaration of an independent Kurdistan, autonomy [for Kurds] in southeastern Anatolia and the loss of Cyprus,” he said. Gurdeniz said Turkey “should play a balancing role between the Atlantic and Eurasia,” arguing that it was patently clear NATO did not serve Turkey’s interests anymore.

He went on to question whether NATO’s advanced radar systems in Kurecik, in eastern Turkey, deployed under its Ballistic Missile Defense program, was in Turkey’s interests. He also asked why NATO was keen to conduct military exercises in the Black Sea and was pressurizing Turkey for a permanent presence there, pointing out that this was something NATO never did during the Cold War.

Gurdeniz’s remarks point to the kind of confusion reigning in Ankara with regard to NATO, because it was Erdogan, during the recent NATO summit in Warsaw, who called on the alliance to bolster its presence in the Black Sea to prevent this sea from becoming “a Russian lake.”

Turkey being a country of bitter ironies, Gurdeniz — a staunch Kemalist secularist — was among those arrested under the so-called Balyoz (Sledgehammer) case, while still serving in the military, and was convicted to 18 years in prison in 2013 for allegedly plotting to overthrow the government led by Erdogan.

He was released after Erdogan and his onetime Islamist ally Gulen became enemies. Gurdeniz accused Gulen supporters in the judiciary, who are now being rounded up as coup plotters, for his own incarceration as a coup plotter.

Whatever is being written or said on either side of the fence today, the truth is that Ankara’s NATO membership was never threatened following successful coups in Turkey in the past, when the Cold War was raging, and NATO could not endanger the strategic advantages Turkey provided against the Soviet Union.

Turkey’s place on the map remains equally important today for NATO, if not more so. Retired Ambassador Unal Unsal, a former Turkish permanent representative to NATO, believes it would be difficult for the alliance to turn its back on Turkey at a time when the Middle East and the Black Sea region is in turmoil, when there is the possibility of a Trump presidency and when the EU is struggling with its Brexit debacle.

“The going in Turkey may not be good, but a Turkey out of NATO would cause more complications, especially if Ankara slides toward Russia,” Unsal told Al Monitor.

Acknowledging that the NATO charter has conditions regarding democracy in member states, Unsal nevertheless pointed out that this had not prevented Portugal from becoming a founding member of the alliance in 1949, even though it was being ruled by authoritarian Antonio de Oliveira Salazar.

Unsal indicated that what is being said today about NATO membership in conjunction with democracy and rule of law in Turkey has to be said for the sake of appearance. He added that expelling a country from the alliance would require consensus in the Atlantic Council, which would be difficult to secure under current circumstances.

Unsal did not discount the possibility, however, that Erdogan, in one of his many huffs, may decide to pull Turkey out of NATO, and suggested that the consequences of this might not be as dire for Turkey as it appears at first glance.

“Maintaining Turkey’s strategic ties with the US is what will ultimately remain crucial for Ankara, rather than its ties with NATO, and everyone knows that the US means NATO,” Unsal said.

Copley, who claims Ankara has declared the United States and NATO its enemy, nevertheless ended his analysis for Oilprice.com by underlining the alliances dilemma regarding Turkey.

“No one in NATO or the senior member states has actually done the calculation as to how to structure global and regional strategies without Turkey, or how to remove Turkish officers from NATO facilities — how to manage the region without Turkey,” he wrote.

The West does not appear to be well-poised currently to do this “calculation,” which makes the suggestions that Turkey be expelled from NATO ring hollow, given what is transpiring in the world.

http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2016/07/turkey-united-states-nato-coup-attempt.html


----------



## MarkusS

I see it from a different point of view.

For italy and europe ist completly irrelevnt who rules in turkey. Italy doesnt care if turkey kills its own people or whatever. Its their internal thing.

But i fear they wont be able to hold their promise. Their military is cracking apart right now. So many officers arrested and it takes 20 years to fill back the ranks. 

Then there are rumors turkey lost 14 war ships ect.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

CrimsonFury said:


> *Will Turkey be expelled from NATO?*


Correction: *Will Turkey Expel NATO?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

MarkusS said:


> I see it from a different point of view.
> 
> For italy and europe ist completly irrelevnt who rules in turkey. Italy doesnt care if turkey kills its own people or whatever. Its their internal thing.
> 
> But i fear they wont be able to hold their promise. Their military is cracking apart right now. So many officers arrested and it takes 20 years to fill back the ranks.
> 
> Then there are rumors turkey lost 14 war ships ect.



*Turkey launches bidding process for four new corvettes in MİLGEM project*


----------



## -SINAN-

MarkusS said:


> Then there are rumors turkey lost 14 war ships ect.


Western false rumors. Like the that Western journalist whom said "Erdoğan applied Germany for Asylum" during the coup. Western people love to believe in false rumors and conspiracy theories



MarkusS said:


> But i fear they wont be able to hold their promise.


First Europe has to hold it's promise....since we know Europeans are two faced hypocrites, they won't hold their promise.


----------



## MarkusS

Sinan said:


> Western false rumors. Like the that Western journalist whom said "Erdoğan applied Germany for Asylum" during the coup. Western people love to believe in false rumors and conspiracy theories
> 
> 
> First Europe has to hold it's promise....since we know Europeans are two faced hypocrites, they won't hold their promise.




We believe in false rumors and conspiracy theories? Last time i checked you turks love this game as much as we do.



Sinan said:


> Western false rumors. Like the that Western journalist whom said "Erdoğan applied Germany for Asylum" during the coup. Western people love to believe in false rumors and conspiracy theories
> 
> 
> First Europe has to hold it's promise....since we know Europeans are two faced hypocrites, they won't hold their promise.




What promise do you talk about and which promise have we broken Sinan?


----------



## -SINAN-

MarkusS said:


> We believe in false rumors and conspiracy theories? *Last time i checked you turks love this game as much as we do.*


Yeah, sure. 



MarkusS said:


> What promise do you talk about and which promise have we broken Sinan?


Refugee deal won't happen until free visa. That was the deal. And we don't care anymore, if you are aware, there was a coup attempt in Turkey. You can forget about, us changing our terror laws.

We will root out Gülenist terrorists.

And we don't even accept German ambassador anymore.
http://www.thelocal.de/20160728/german-ambassador-in-turkey-left-out-in-cold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Sinan said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> 
> Refugee deal won't happen until free visa. That was the deal. And we don't care anymore, if you are aware, there was a coup attempt in Turkey. You can forget about, us changing our terror laws.
> 
> We will root out Gülenist terrorists.
> 
> And we don't even accept German ambassador anymore.
> http://www.thelocal.de/20160728/german-ambassador-in-turkey-left-out-in-cold




The deal was that turkey fullfills all thse 72 points that evry other country fullfilled. Argentina, Columbia, Equador, Brazil. All have the same points to fullfill. When turkey got all 72 points fullfilled you can have free visa. 

On a sidenote Sinan, do you see this behavior as positive? Do you see us as enemies or friends?


----------



## -SINAN-

MarkusS said:


> The deal was that turkey fullfills all thse 72 points that evry other country fullfilled. Argentina, Columbia, Equador, Brazil. All have the same points to fullfill. When turkey got all 72 points fullfilled you can have free visa.
> 
> On a sidenote Sinan, do you see this behavior as positive? Do you see us as enemies or friends?



To be truthful, after the coup, now i see US and West as enemies. US is world's sole super power we should act very carefully.

It's also interesting that Erdogan's first formal visit after the coup will be to Russia.
Another interesting point is after every major military incident (Our Jet shot down by Syria, Downing of the Russian Jet, etc..) We would request a meeting with NATO partners and debrief them.... This time we have gone through the most severe incident of our recent history.....yet, this time we requested no such thing.

Our bid for EU might end in a few months. Let's wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Sinan said:


> To be truthful, after the coup, now i see US and West as enemies. US is world's sole super power we should act very carefully.
> 
> It's also interesting that Erdogan's first formal visit after the coup will be to Russia.
> Another interesting point is after every major military incident (Our Jet shot down by Syria, Downing of the Russian Jet, etc..) We would request a meeting with NATO partners and debrief them.... This time we have gone through the most severe incident of our recent history.....yet, this time we requested no such thing.
> 
> Our bid for EU might end in a few months. Let's wait and see.



I dont see you as enemy Sinan. I know we argue alot and dislike ect. But i was worried. 

Our nations may not be friends but you are not my enemies either. I dont wish harm on your people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shhh

Kaptaan said:


> Agreed 100%. I voted Yes. For the following reasons.
> 
> 1. Turkey effectively has Russia by it *balls*. No Turkey and Russia goes rampant. Bad, real bad news for Eastern Europe. Time for big bear hug?
> 2. Turkey effectively* protects* Israel. Leaving NATO might push it more toward Islamism. Bad news for Israel. Don't forget not long ago Palestine was a Ottoman governorate.
> 3. You want to f*ck around in Middle East? Regime change? Turkey is perfect location for kicking the crap out of Middle Easterner's (read A-rab).
> 5. Turkey provides great place set up NATO military bases. Think, warm climate, fantastic beaches, great culture, great food. A soldiers paradise. Beats being posted in Norway, Finland or Poland.
> 6. Finally if shit hits tha fan. Who you want around? Yes, a Turk with a gun. We all know Turks can fight, damn good fighters. Sort of reassuring to have them in NATO than some other class 1 wussies, not naming names of course.
> 
> US would ditch half of other members to keep Turkey in. And finally do you really want them out of NATO? Leave them out they might again decide to* resurrect the "Empire"* and then you will have something to worry about. Ask Eastern Europe again !!!



Turkey cant resurrect the empire back buddy, other European countries/US are not going to let it happen.


----------



## boomslang

Turkey should be thrown out of NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shhh

Sinan said:


> I hope we drop some accidental bombs on US soldiers in Syria.



If you are gonna do that, can you let me fly the jet?


----------



## Mysticbuddy

Shaheer ul haq said:


> If you are gonna do that, can you let me fly the jet?


I can start the water cannon to wake you guys from the sleep.


----------



## CrimsonFury

boomslang said:


> Turkey should be thrown out of NATO.


Please do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

CrimsonFury said:


> Please do!




Do everyone a favor. Quit.


----------



## CrimsonFury

boomslang said:


> Do everyone a favor. Quit.


Not up to me. Wish it was


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Do everyone a favor. Quit.



Why quit?

You as a representative of the US here, suggested that Turkey should be thrown out. Well then atleast do some effort, go through the motions and make it happen.


----------



## boomslang

CrimsonFury said:


> Not up to me. Wish it was




Hey, I was always cool with turkey but now after this staged 'coup', or at the very least it's a coup that is being used to do some serious power consolidation, it looks like they're leaning towards being 'iran 2.0'. If that's the case, turkey has to go.



nangyale said:


> .... Well then at least do some effort, go through the motions and make it happen.




I asked for a 'favor'.


----------



## xenon54 out

boomslang said:


> Hey, I was always cool with turkey but now after this staged 'coup', or at the very least it's a coup that is being used to do some serious power consolidation, it looks like they're leaning towards being 'iran 2.0'. If that's the case, turkey has to go.


The one who wants to turn Turkey into Iran 2.0 is residing in Pennsylvania currently.


Since your not a friend of reading let me put a video from 1998 for you, one year before Gülen went to exile in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Hey, I was always cool with turkey but now after this staged 'coup', or at the very least it's a coup that is being used to do some serious power consolidation, it looks like they're leaning towards being 'iran 2.0'. *If that's the case, turkey has to go.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for a 'favor'.




Go where?

Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave, and also it's not that Turkey has troops stationed in the US, its the other way round. 
So it should rather be that if the US doesn't like the new unchained Turkey then they should leave. Starting with vacating Incirlick AB


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Go where? Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave,....



You CAN'T be serious ? Leave NATO, genius. Not get up and physically move the whole country. WTF ?


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> You CAN'T be serious ? Leave NATO, genius. Not get up and physically move the whole country. WTF ?


Really WTF?

Read the full comment and then hit the reply button, here try again.



nangyale said:


> Go where?
> 
> Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave, *and also it's not that Turkey has troops stationed in the US, its the other way round.
> So it should rather be that if the US doesn't like the new unchained Turkey then they should leave. Starting with vacating Incirlick AB*


----------



## Mysticbuddy

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Water canon against a Fighter jet dropping bombs on your sorry a$$?
> 
> A butthurt american, feels good
> 
> Anyways chill, I am not gonna take out your punny soldiers, apparently Turkish *civilians *are very well capable of doing that


At sounds very familiar as my dog barks at me and I still say so sweet.


----------



## shhh

Mysticbuddy said:


> At sounds very familiar as my dog barks at me and I still say so sweet.



Even your dog insults you? .

And you understand his language, lol.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Really WTF?
> 
> Read the full comment and then hit the reply button, here try again.



'
...Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave,....' ? Why would you even write this, then ? It make no sense.


----------



## TMA

boomslang said:


> Turkey should be thrown out of NATO.


Please God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> '
> ...Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave,....' ? Why would you even write this, then ? It make no sense.


It would make sense if you read what you write. This is what you wrote.



boomslang said:


> If that's the case, turkey has to go.



To which I replied 

Go Where?
..Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave.

Get it.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> It would make sense if you read what you write. This is what you wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> To which I replied
> 
> Go Where?
> ..Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave.
> 
> Get it.



HOLY SHIT, DUDE, Really ? I meant leave NATO, not physically move the country. Do people goof on you a lot because that was one of the dumbest things I've read in a while. You ACTUALLY thought I meant move the country ? WOW !!!


----------



## CrimsonFury

boomslang said:


> HOLY SHIT, DUDE, Really ? I meant leave NATO, not physically move the country. Do people goof on you a lot because that was one of the dumbest things I've read in a while. You ACTUALLY thought I meant move the country ? WOW !!!


I think he was trying to indicate that's easier said than done, when taking into account all the implications.


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> HOLY SHIT, DUDE, Really ?* I meant leave NATO, not physically move the country.* Do people goof on you a lot because that was one of the dumbest things I've read in a while. You ACTUALLY thought I meant move the country ? WOW !!!



And I did answer that part as well. If you read my previous replies to you. 
But then again.
You don't really seem like someone who reads much. 
Stupidity and trolling is your thing. 

So keep rolling troll.


----------



## Anubis

For US interests Turkey should stay...It has a strong military...and a good location.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> And I did answer that part as well. If you read my previous replies to you.
> But then again.
> You don't really seem like someone who reads much.
> Stupidity and trolling is your thing.
> 
> So keep rolling troll.




Admit, you thought I meant the physical moving of Turkey. Dude, WTF ?


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Admit, you thought I meant the physical moving of Turkey. Dude, WTF ?



Seriously you need help dude.


----------



## shhh

Turkey is not going to be a part of NATO in the near future.

Whether they choose to leave or stay NOW is irrelevant, they wouldn't be part of NATO in the near future.

Someone else (Iran?) will take its place.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Seriously you need help dude.




"...Go Where?...Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave..."

You thought I meant that Turkey would PHYSICALLY move. Admit it. Dude I would LOVE to play poker with you.


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> "...Go Where?...Turkey is not some aircraft Carrier that can just pick up and leave..."
> 
> You thought I meant that Turkey would PHYSICALLY move. Admit it. Dude I would LOVE to play poker with you.



You are just making a fool of yourself. By repeating the same line again and again. 

Although you never explained when the US is gonna pull its troops off Turkish soil. Since the US is not happy with the failure of this coup.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> You are just making a fool of yourself. By repeating the same line again and again.....



I keep repeating the same line because that's what you said. Why do you keep replying ? You made an @ss of yourself, I goofed on you about it, now let it go.


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> I keep repeating the same line because that's what you said. Why do you keep replying ? You made an @ss of yourself, I goofed on you about it, now let it go.


you are repeating the line because your an idiot, and trying to cover your stupidity by repeating the same line, although I answered your query a couples of pages ago.

Now don't run away from what you said and tell us when is the US gonna start removing it's forces from Turkish soil. You want them out of NATO well actually it's the US that need to vacate Turkish bases.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> you are repeating the line because your an idiot, and trying to cover your stupidity by repeating the same line, although I answered your query a couples of pages ago.
> 
> Now don't run away from what you said and tell us when is the US gonna start removing it's forces from Turkish soil. You want them out of NATO well actually it's the US that need to vacate Turkish bases.




Will Turkey just float away ? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Will Turkey just float away ? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!


So when is the US withdrawing?


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> So when is the US withdrawing?



When Turkey floats away. Like an aircraft carrier. HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> When Turkey floats away. Like an aircraft carrier. HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!



Well Turkey is not going anywhere.

So the US needs to leave.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Well Turkey is not going anywhere.
> 
> So the US needs to leave.




Dude, I'm trying to give you an 'out' so you don't look so stupid for thinking I meant Turkey would PHYSICALLY move but you just won't take it. So now I need to goof on you. Do you know of any other countries that have 'moved' like an 'aircraft carrier' ? I heard Sri Lanka cruises around the Indian Ocean fishing for tuna. HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Dude, I'm trying to give you an 'out' so you don't look so stupid for thinking I meant Turkey would PHYSICALLY move but you just won't take it. So now I need to goof on you. Do you know of any other countries that have 'moved' like an 'aircraft carrier' ? I heard Sri Lanka cruises around the Indian Ocean fishing for tuna. HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!



Ofcourse Sri Lanka does.

Helped by the mighty US Navy, right?

Still you haven't answered. Why are the Americans not leaving Turkey when they are so obviously not happy with the outcome of the coup attempt?


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Still you haven't answered. Why are the Americans not leaving Turkey when they are so obviously not happy with the outcome of the coup attempt?




Because we do what we want and we don't want to leave just yet. So, did Sweden sail to Pakistan to pick you up or was it the other way around ? HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Because we do what we want and we don't want to leave just yet. So, did Sweden sail to Pakistan to pick you up or was it the other way around ? HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!



You wanted the Turks to leave.

Seems like they are not going anywhere. That leaves you with two options either you pack your bags and leave, or be ready for the humiliation of power cuts and curfews ( the way it was imposed on Incirlik just after the failed coup attempt) .


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> You wanted the Turks to leave. Seems like they are not going anywhere. ....



Leave NATO you dunce. WTF is with you ? You STILL think I meant for Turkey to physically move. Are you THAT fucking dense ? HOLY SHIT, man !!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Leave NATO you dunce. WTF is with you ? You STILL think I meant for Turkey to physically move. Are you THAT fucking dense ? HOLY SHIT, man !!



And the arguments of an idiot. Shit this.......................Fu cking that.

So tell us what do you prefer.................. stay in Turkey and be humiliated or leave and loose.
Some proper cluster fu ck the mighty US of A finds itself in.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> And the arguments of an idiot. Shit this.......................Fu cking that.
> 
> So tell us what do you prefer.................. stay in Turkey and be humiliated or leave and loose.
> Some proper cluster fu ck the mighty US of A finds itself in.




I want Turkey to sail, like a fucking aircraft carrier to the east coast of the U.S. and drop off all U.S. forces in Turkey. You either have no pride or you're just that dumb to make an @ss out of yourself and then just keep coming back again and again to reinforce the notion. Dude, you DO know that others are reading our exchange and are laughing their balls off at your 'aircraft carrier' comment, right ? I've been goofing heavily on you and you just don't get it. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> I want Turkey to sail, like a fucking aircraft carrier to the east coast of the U.S. and drop off all U.S. forces in Turkey. You either have no pride or you're just that dumb to make an @ss out of yourself and then just keep coming back again and again to reinforce the notion. Dude, you DO know that others are reading our exchange and are laughing their balls off at your 'aircraft carrier' comment, right ? I've been goofing heavily on you and you just don't get it. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!



Ofcourse everybody reading this can see the Almighty stupidity of the mighty US and its dumbass apologists like yourself.

The carrier comment was in response to you saying that Turkey should leave. Turkey is a country it can not physical relocate and they don't have any bases in the US so you can't ask them to vacate that either.

Which leaves the US forces stationed in Turkey. Now either you can vacate Turkey or be humiliated. Tell us what's it gonna be.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Ofcourse everybody reading this can see the Almighty stupidity of the mighty US and its dumbass apologists like yourself.
> 
> The carrier comment was in response to you saying that Turkey should leave. Turkey is a country it can not physical relocate and they don't have any bases in the US so you can't ask them to vacate that either.
> 
> LEAVE NATO !! QUIT THE ORGANIZATION !! HOW COULD YOU, EVEN FOR ONE SECOND, THINK I WOULD MEAN TO PHYSICALLY MOVE SO WHY EVEN MENTION IT ??!! HOLY SHIT, MAN !!!
> 
> Which leaves the US forces stationed in Turkey. Now either you can vacate Turkey or be humiliated. Tell us what's it gonna be.



Neither will happen. Have you noticed how no one else is commenting in this thread ? That's because they're just sitting back and watching you self destruct (and it's getting ugly). I feel bad for you. Almost.


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Neither will happen. Have you noticed how no one else is commenting in this thread ? That's because they're just sitting back and watching you self destruct (and it's getting ugly). I feel bad for you. Almost.



Actually it did.

Did you forget already about the power cut, and grounding of the Incirlik after the coup attempt.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Actually it did.
> 
> Did you forget already about the power cut, and grounding of the Incirlik after the coup attempt.




We've stayed for years in much more hostile environments. Eventually we WILL be out of there because the mullahs, aytollahs and burqas are coming to Turkey. They're heading for being an iran 2.0. So, how cool would it be if Sweden sailed to the South Pacific and became a beach paradise ? HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> We've stayed for years in much more hostile environments. Eventually we WILL be out of there because the mullahs, aytollahs and burqas are coming to Turkey. They're heading for being an iran 2.0. So, how cool would it be if Sweden sailed to the South Pacific and became a beach paradise ? HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!



Iran 2.0.

You mean after the US sponsored coup that deposed Mosadeq and put the country in the hands of the Shah who got eventually kicked out by Khomeini along with the US yoke. 

But the coup attempt failed this time so we are not gonna have Shah Gulen of Turkey, and therefore no Khomeini is needed either.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Iran 2.0.
> 
> You mean after the US sponsored coup that deposed Mosadeq and put the country in the hands of the Shah who got eventually kicked out by Khomeini along with the US yoke.
> 
> But the coup attempt failed this time so we are not gonna have Shah Gulen of Turkey, and therefore no Khomeini is needed either.




Oh, jeez. And like the ISI killing Bhotto, and the neandethal guy killing the cro-magnon guy..... ad nauseum. And get it straight. It's ayatollah Erdogan. Has a ring to it, doesn't it ? Then when Turkey turns to iran 2.0 it can hang out with all those other cool, pariah states like north korea and cuba. And, of course, iran. So what about the whole Sweden as a Pacific island thing ? Sound good, chief ? HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Oh, jeez. And like the ISI killing Bhotto, and the neandethal guy killing the cro-magnon guy..... ad nauseum. And get it straight. It's ayatollah Erdogan. Has a ring to it, doesn't it ? Then when Turkey turns to iran 2.0 it can hang out with all those other cool, pariah states like north korea and cuba. And, of course, iran. So what about the whole Sweden as a Pacific island thing ? Sound good, chief ? HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!



When did Erdogan become an ayatollah? Where did he get his qualifications from?

Was it the American University of @boomslang? LOL

About the US sponsored coup in Iran. Do a search on google you will get plenty of good material to read. I am not here to spoon feed you.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> When did Erdogan become an ayatollah? Where did he get his qualifications from? Was it the American University of @boomslang? LOL
> 
> WOW !! An attempt at humor. NICE !!
> 
> About the US sponsored coup in Iran. Do a search on google you will get plenty of good material to read. I am not here to spoon feed you.



Dude, that was like a million years ago. We know a little about it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> Dude, that was like a million years ago. We know a little about it. Thanks anyway.



What was that saying by Marx.

History repeats itself, first as tragedy second as farce.

The Iranian coup was a tragedy, the attempted Turkish one................well you guessed it farce.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> What was that saying by Marx.
> 
> History repeats itself, first as tragedy second as farce.
> 
> The Iranian coup was a tragedy, the attempted Turkish one................well you guessed it farce.



O.K. I live in Pennsylvania. Is there any way you could get New Jersey to float away, 'like an aircraft carrier', so that my house would be near the beach ? HAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> O.K. I live in Pennsylvania. Is there any way you could get New Jersey to float away, 'like an aircraft carrier', so that my house would be near the beach ? HAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!



When he looses the argument, when his hypocrisy is exposed, when there is no other argument to make.

Trust @boomslang will float his aircraft carrier again.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> When he looses the argument, when his hypocrisy is exposed, when there is no other argument to make.
> 
> Trust @boomslang will float his aircraft carrier again.




I lost nothing. Read posts # 146 and #148. You thought I meant that Turkey, the country, would PHYSICALLY move when I REALLY meant they should leave NATO. Admit it. It's there in writing. So, can you work on that 'New Jersey thing' ? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## nangyale

boomslang said:


> I lost nothing. Read posts # 146 and #148. You thought I meant that Turkey, the country, would PHYSICALLY move when I REALLY meant they should leave NATO. Admit it. It's there in writing. So, can you work on that 'New Jersey thing' ? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!



Ofcourse you lost nothing apart from your dignity. 

But you lacked in that department already, right?

I am outta here. Three pages of trying to speak sense to an idiot is quite enough for today.

Try trolling some of the other threads now.


----------



## boomslang

nangyale said:


> Ofcourse you lost nothing apart from your dignity.
> 
> And you, your mind.
> 
> But you lacked in that department already, right?
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> I am outta here. Three pages of trying to speak sense to an idiot is quite enough for today.
> 
> Read those posts again and feel like an a-hole, huh ?
> 
> Try trolling some of the other threads now.



O.K. Which threads will you be saying more stupid shit on next ? I'll go there.


----------



## shhh

boomslang said:


> O.K. Which threads will you be saying more stupid shit on next ? I'll go there.



Stop embarrassing yourself buddy.

Seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

Shaheer ul haq said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself buddy.
> 
> Seriously.



O.K. genius.


----------



## shhh

boomslang said:


> O.K. genius.



Thanks.


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, this thread is kind of a troll thread. Turkey is not going out of NATO as of now. US is behind Gulenist terrorists....

and for god's sake don't quote this troll @boomslang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

Sinan said:


> Turkey is not going out of NATO as of now. US is behind Gulenist terrorists.... @boomslang



I feel a duty to qualify that this is the opinion of many Turks, but is not verified fact. At this point its about the same level of conspiracy as Turkey supports and arms ISIS. Strongly believed by those who dislike/distrust either of the two, but with little to no verification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

